

Lyft Kills Their Lyft Plus Program, Drivers Stuck with SUVs They Don't Want - viscanti
http://sfist.com/2014/09/22/lyft_kills_their_lyft_plus_program.php

======
benologist

        Lyft has offered to pay the drivers a $10,000 bonus in
        compensation or to help them sell the Explorers and 
        cover any depreciation.
    

So stucked! What a dumb headline.

------
PaulHoule
I can't see how they picked the Ford Explorer. It's a big vehicle, but that is
all it has going for it. In no way is it "luxurious".

------
dreamweapon
But they helped disrupt a trillion-dollar world-wide industry! That's a small
price to pay out of their own pockets.

